# [ZLOT] Katowice

## Poe

Czołem Hanysy i Krojcoki  (dobra, czolem gorole też  :Wink:  ). moze by tak jakies spotkanko z laptopami i inną ostrą amunicją gdzieś po 12.08 w Katowicach? ktoś chętny?

----------

## Yatmai

No jak sie w końcu dorobie lapka (bez pierdolo...o ati co gubi tekstury) to baaardzo chętnie  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

NIestety mój lapek na amunicję mówi stanowcze NIE!. On nawet jak go poprosze aby cos wyświetlił stwierdza: "NIE!". Ot tak po kobiecemu.

----------

## Poe

u kobiet nie = tak  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Niestety nie kobieta :/

----------

## Eko

No ja myślę że nie tylko z lapkami ale i z browarkami można by się spotkać  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Eko wrote:*   

> No ja myślę że nie tylko z lapkami ale i z browarkami można by się spotkać 

 

No to może spiżowe mocne ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

kurde, najprawdopodobniej pokićkały mi się sprawy w przyszłym tygodniu i mnie nie będzie, ale za 2 tygodnie juz raczej bez problemow bede mogl wpasc.

----------

## Eko

To jak już jest wbity jakiś konkretny termin ? :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

narazie nie ma żadnego.... 

poza tym, tak mi sie przypomniało, ze w sumie narazie musiałbym sie spotkać bezalkoholowo, jezeli mialoby byc w przyszlym tygodniu, bo przeciez na antybiotyku jestem :S

----------

## Eko

To bardzo dobrze że na antybiotyku  :Very Happy:  mocniej sieknie  :Very Happy:  A co bierzesz ? :Very Happy:  Podzielisz się ? :Very Happy: 

----------

## wodzik

nie mialo byc czasem jakiegos zlotu w okolicach pomorza ;/ do katowic niestety nie dam rady dojechac. zreszta gdziekolwiek poza szczecinem pewnie tez nie bo ostatnio pracuje dosc sporo. ale nic milej zabawy ;]

----------

## Eko

O kura a ja ostatnio byłem w szczecinie na zlocie żaglowców  :Very Happy:  sie popiło.....

----------

## Poe

 *Eko wrote:*   

> To bardzo dobrze że na antybiotyku  mocniej sieknie  A co bierzesz ? Podzielisz się ?

 

wybacz, ale nie pije by siekło mnie jak najmocniej  :Wink: 

a co biore? cóż, przykra sprawa. takie skórne cholerstwo mi sie zrobiło i antibiotic trza brac  :Wink:  nie podziele sie, zjem se sam

----------

## Eko

To ja też się nie podziele moimi tabletami  :Razz: 

No chyba że ładnie poprosisz  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

Egoiści  :Razz: 

----------

## Eko

No a co ty też chcesz ? :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

to jak, robimy cos w przyszlym tygodniu?

----------

## Yatmai

No spotkać się chętnie.... Tylko lapka do tego czasu się chyba nie dorobię ;(

----------

## psycepa

to decydujcie Panowie, mimo ze juz nie gentoorianin, to i tak bym sie przejechal :]

ja proponuje gliwice bo mam blizej  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ja proponuje gliwice bo mam blizej 

 

ale ja mam dalej  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

Bijcie się w kiślu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

sam sie bij:P

ale co by nie mowic gliwice sa jednak bardziej 'klimatyczne' od katowic... i nie chodzi mi tu o zawartosc tlenku azotu w powietrzu... ;}

ladniejsze i tak dalej...maja przewage nad katosami chyba we wszystkim  :Razz: 

----------

## Eko

Sosnowiec!!!! :Very Happy:  Bo ma dostęp do morza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

Chyba Żółtego :PPPPP

----------

